
An AI stereotype catcher: AI ability for unintended racial and gender bias - iamjeff
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/356/6334/133
======
iamjeff
Hopefully, a sci-hub link to the article is acceptable.

Greenwald, A.G. (Apr. 2017). An AI stereotype catcher. Science, 356(6334), pp.
133-134.- [http://sci-hub.cc/10.1126/science.aan0649](http://sci-
hub.cc/10.1126/science.aan0649)

